# detector de nivel de liquido con compuerta and y rele



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 4, 2011)

que tal amigos como les va? queria preguntarles por este circuito. no se los valores de los componentes, pero me doy una idea de cuales pueden ser. igual necesitaba si ustds son tan amables de corregirme.
es un detector de nivel de liquido con compuerta and y rele.

les comento la funcionalidad
la compuerta and recibe en una E 5v directamente, mientras que la otra OV, por lo tanto sale O logico. cuando se une con el liquido, las dos dan 5v y la salida 1 haciendo actuar al rele por medio del transistor y a la sirena.

mi adaptacion
yo lo quiero adaptar para que cuando los sensores no entren en contacto con el agua, es decir nivel bajo de agua, se active el circuito,encendiendo el color rojo del led bicolor y haciendo que se active el motor de las bombas de agua tipo el que tiene el limpiaparabrisas del auto (coche/carro), llenando el tanque hasta que vuelvan a tocarse las chapitas, lo cual detendra el circuito y se encendera el color verde. para esto necesito una comp. NAND. el led bicolor puede que sea rojo-verde, el mas usado. (no se a cuanto ni con cuanto trabaja -V/mA-
puede ser una nand o una nor ya que, para mi caso, se comportan igual.
desearia que ustedes me digan que valores colocarles al circuito adaptado si es que estan mal.
Muchas gracias por su atencion, espero haber sido claro. de lo contrario posteen sus dudas y se las aclarare.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 4, 2011)

Hola Rodrigo.

Tu archivo adjunto yo no lo veo, deberias de subirlo en PDF o en JPG. para que todo el Foro pueda verlo.

Creo que la compuerta que debes de colocar seria una EXNOR.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 4, 2011)

ok amigo. gracias por avisar. enseguida lo edito.

con respecto a que compuerta utilizar, vos me recomendas una XNOR. seria de funcionamiento incorrecto, porque en los dos estados, cero y uno daria uno. me explico? es decir cuando no se tocan las chapitas daria 1, que esta bien, pero cuando se tocan las chapitas, daria 1, cuando deberia dar 0, se entiende?

al proyecto lo subi con livewire, directamente para no estar convirtiendolo y todo eso, y para que lo puedan editar, arreglandolo. jeje.
*Editado el primer comentario.*


----------



## Electronec (Jun 4, 2011)

Ahora sí.

Vamos por partes, tu necesitas una puerta NAND....4011 y no AND ....4081.

Te falta una resistencia de base en el transistor de al menos 4K7 (a calcular).

¿ Por que una de las entradas ( estado alto ) está en 5V y no en 12V como el resto del circuito?

R1 deberia ser de al menos 56 K.

Al led bi-color, le falta un tercer contacto.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 4, 2011)

hablas del circuito modificado? es decir del que yo quiero realizar?

porque 5 v son los que se utilizan para alimentar 1 entrada de la compuerta. los 12 son para el rele.

ya me parecia que no era ese el simbolo del led bicolor. aca en el livewire aparece como led bicolor ese que puse en ese circuito y como led tricolor el simbolo que tiene dos leds con catodo comun y entre ellos sale otra pata. bueno, ok. ahora lo modifico. en el post 1° que hice te deje el LiveWire asi lo vas modificando. yo ya lo subi modificado como vos me recomendaste. Gracias!!!

este es el circuito modificado segun lo que vos me dijiste.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 4, 2011)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> .....en el post 1° que hice te deje el LiveWire asi lo vas modificando.......





Olvídate de alimentar a 5V nada. Con 12V alimentas todo y te olvidas de tanto follón.

Los datos que te puse son los que necesitas para tu proyecto, y efectívamente a tu Bi-Color le falta una tercera patilla.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 4, 2011)

al programa no lo pude subir aca porque no me deja por tema de espacio, me deja subir hasta 2 Mb, nada mas.

Ok, estamos. en el circuito que te deje recien lo hice como vos dijiste. decime: el transistor puede ser un bc548?
lee el correo privado que te deje recien en tu casilla de correo


----------



## Electronec (Jun 4, 2011)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> ........
> Ok, estamos. en el circuito que te deje recien lo hice como vos dijiste. decime: el transistor puede ser un bc548?



Valores del relé, relevador, no somos adivinos. 



rodrigo_6 dijo:


> ........
> lee el correo privado que te deje recien en tu casilla de correo



  Norma 2.3 

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 4, 2011)

jaja buenoooooo, cheee... es de 12 v. por eso los doce que te mencione.

otra coosita:

a cuantos volt y mA trabajan los led bicolores? la misma que los comunes? --> [ 1,5 / 10mA ]

_*aca dejo el sistema completo funcionando.*_ LiveWire 

Gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2011)

Leé la 2.3 y respetala, que no es menos importante que cualquiera de las otras.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 4, 2011)

amigos! que tal, otra preguntilla: se puede utilizar un 4017 en vez del que esta ahi? es por comodidad y economico. porque ya tengo el 4017 y no ese. asi que por eso. jeje..


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 5, 2011)

El 4017 es un contador de décadas, no son puertas lógicas. Y, en tu proyecto, la bomba va a estar continuamente arrancando y parando. Deberías darle algo de histéresis para que el punto de parada y arranque no estén tan próximos.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 5, 2011)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> jaja buenoooooo, cheee... es de 12 v. por eso los doce que te mencione.



Cálculo de Rb, (Resistencia de base) :

_*Ib*= Ic/βmin_ 

_Ic= 60mA_ de tu relé. (Intensidad que va a circular por el colector) 
_βmin_ = 110 (Beta o Hfe...Ganancia mínima del Bc 548)

_*I**b*__= 60/110 = 0,54mA_

Como la tensión que suministra la puerta lógica a la resistencia de base  es de 12v, decimos que:

_*R*b= (12-0,7)/Ib = 11,3/0,0054 = 2.092,5_Ω_ (Valor comercial mas aproximado2K)

_*Donde:*_
_
_12V_........Tensión en la entrada de _Rb_ proporcionada por la P. lógica.
_O,7V_.......Caida de tensión entre base y emisor (caida de tensión del silicio)

Este cálculo está acorde con un relé que tengo yo por casa. Modifica estos datos en funció de las especificaciones del tuyo.



rodrigo_6 dijo:


> ...
> 
> otra coosita:
> 
> a cuantos volt y mA trabajan los led bicolores? *la misma que los comunes? --> [ 1,5 / 10mA ]*............



De donte sacas esos datos. Si usaras el buscador.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/consumo-caida-tension-led-rojo-5-mm-15377/

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 5, 2011)

gracias por tu info.
es una suposicion, ya que solo trabajan como indicadores |/O  (ON/OFF)

Gracias!



Manuel51 dijo:


> El 4017 es un contador de décadas, no son puertas lógicas. Y, en tu proyecto, la bomba va a estar continuamente arrancando y parando. Deberías darle algo de histéresis para que el punto de parada y arranque no estén tan próximos.
> 
> Saludos.



hola, gracias. no se lo que es histeresis y lo que encontre no lo entiendomuy bien:

"La *histéresis* es la tendencia de un material a conservar una de sus propiedades,  en ausencia del estímulo que la ha generado. Podemos encontrar  diferentes manifestaciones de este fenómeno. Por extensión se aplica a  fenómenos que no dependen sólo de las circunstancias actuales, sino  también de cómo se ha llegado a esas circunstancias."

vos decis que tiene que tener unn tiempo de apagado y otro de encendido no muy "juntos" por decirlo de alguna manera?
con que componente/s  se lograria eso?
lo que yo decia en mi proyecto es que cuando los contactos "sensores" no esten en contacto entre si (en contacto con el agua) empieze a cargarse de agua hasta que de nuevo haga contacto con los sensores, el cual el tiempo de encendido del motor va a estar dado por un factor externo que puede ser un perro, gato, animal; y el tiempo de apagado de la bomba va a estar dado por cuanto se halla descargado el bebedero. me explico?

explicame a que te referis con histeresis. Saludos!


*Electronec*:mi rele dice:

  GS Relay
          12VDC
  12A   120VAC
  10A   240VAC
*  12A   24VDC*    <-- esos son los valores que tengo que tomar en cuenta?

si es asi, entonces:

Cálculo de Rb, (Resistencia de base) :

_*Ib*= Ic/βmin_ 

_Ic= 12 A_ de relé. (Intensidad que va a circular por el colector) 
_βmin_ = 110 (Beta o Hfe...Ganancia mínima del Bc 548)

_*I**b*__= 12/110 = 0,11 A_

Como la tensión que suministra la puerta lógica a la resistencia de base  es de 12v, decimos que:

_*R*b= (12-0,7)/Ib = 11,3/0,11 = 102,7_Ω_ (Valor comercial mas aproximado*100*_*Ω,* ya que si colocamos un valor superior, el transistor no va a entrar en conduccion_)._

Por supuesto si es que son los valores que tengo que tomar, porque mi duda esta en que por que el rele maneja tanta corriente (12A) con hasta 24 v en continua?

Gracias!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 5, 2011)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> *Electronec*:mi rele dice:



GS Relay...........Fabricante, (supongo).
          12VDC..............Tensión de trabajo (Este valor si nos interasa)
  12A   120VAC......Intensidad max. que soportan los contactos de maniobra a esa tensión en AC. (No interesa)
  10A   240VAC......Idem. ( No interesa )
*  12A   24VDC*......Idem de lo anterior. ( No interesa )

Mide con tu tester la resistencia de la bobina y con la ley de Ohm sacas la intensidad que consume tu relé.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 5, 2011)

ok. hice el calculo:
I=12v/410Ω=0,029 *A ? *(porque vos pusiste mA, por eso la pregunta). Ok.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2011)

0,029A*1000=29mA. Es una simple cuestión de pasaje de unidades.
Y sobre histéresis, fijate en los Schmitt trigger 

Por otro lado, ojo Electronec, que estás tomando la ganancia nominal para saturarlo... En general se toma una ganancia de 10 para asegurar que el transistor sature.

Con 10 te va a dar un valor determinado de resistencia. Con la nominal te va a dar un valor más alto para la resistencia, de hecho es el más alto posible.
Un valor entre esos te va a dar certezas de que saturará.

Saludos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> 0,029A*1000=29mA. Es una simple cuestión de pasaje de unidades.
> Y sobre histéresis, fijate en los Schmitt trigger
> 
> Por otro lado, ojo Electronec, que estás tomando la ganancia nominal para saturarlo... En general se toma una ganancia de 10 para asegurar que el transistor sature.
> ...



con razon, me sonaba conocido el nombre histeresis, por las compuertas con una especie de Z invertida.
con respecto a la ganancia, tengo que modificar la ganancia min de 110 a 10? es decir en el ejemplo de calculo que dio electronec, puso β min=110 (aca hay que sacar esos 110 y colocar 10?)
Saludos!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 5, 2011)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> ok. hice el calculo:
> I=12v/410Ω=0,029 *A ? *(porque vos pusiste mA, por eso la pregunta). Ok.



0,029A → 29mA OK.

Ya lo tienes facil para hallar el valor de tu resistencia de base.



> Por supuesto si es que son los valores que tengo que tomar, porque mi duda esta en que por que el rele maneja tanta corriente (12A) con hasta 24 v en continua?


No vi tu edición.

Esos datos nó nos sirven para que diseñes tu circuito de control, son valores para que sepas que magnitudes de carga pueden manejar tu relé.
Siempre y cuando suministres ese amperaje a esa tensión, los contactos de tu relé podran manejar esas cargas. Ejemplo:

12A   120VAC → 1.440W en alterna.
  10A   240VAC → 2.400W en alterna.
12A   24VDC  →  288W en contínua.


Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 5, 2011)

mira lo que dijo cacho, creo que lo que el quizo decir es que manejemos el valor de Beta a 10 y no a 110. fijate y me comentas. 

Saludos!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 5, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Por otro lado, ojo Electronec, que estás tomando la ganancia nominal para saturarlo... En general se toma una ganancia de 10 para asegurar que el transistor sature.
> 
> Con 10 te va a dar un valor determinado de resistencia. Con la nominal te va a dar un valor más alto para la resistencia, de hecho es el más alto posible.
> Un valor entre esos te va a dar certezas de que saturará.
> ...



Hola Cacho es un placer dialogar con vos;

Yo siempre lei, que siempre hay que tomar el mínimo valor de _β_ que aporta el fabricante. En las hojas de datos del Bc 548 especifica que tal valor es de 110 y su máximo valor es de 800. Me gustaria saber en que estioy fallando, siempre aprendo en este Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2011)

Efectivamente eso es lo que te decía.

Si vas a manejar 30mA, asegurale 3mA a la base. Con eso satura o satura, pongas lo que pongas.
Con 110 de ganancia (~270uA por la base) _podés_ caer en la zona activa del transistor (no necesariamente lo harás).

Con corrientes en medio de esos valores podés manejarte con buenos márgenes de seguridad, y lo usual es tomar la ganancia como 10 al buscar saturar el transistor.
Si la fuente (en este caso, la compuerta) no puede entregar tanta corriente, entonces hay que bajar la corriente de base para adecuarla a lo que se pueda, pero nunca menos que la calculada al usar la ganancia nominal.

Saludos

Edit: Acabo de ver tu respuesta Electronec.
En un rato capturo unas imágenes y te muestro el porqué de esto de las ganancias


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 5, 2011)

bueno segun su aporte, cacho, esto quedaria de la siguiente manera:

_Ic= 0,029 A_ del relé. (Intensidad que va a circular por el colector) 
_βmin_ = 10 (Beta o Hfe...Ganancia media del Bc 548)

_*I**b*__= 0,029A/10 = 0,0029A_

Como la tensión que suministra la puerta lógica a la resistencia de base  es de 12v, decimos que:

_*R*b= (12-0,7)/Ib = 11,3/0,0029= 3897_Ω_ (Valor comercial mas aproximado3,9K), Pero elegiria dos de 1,8k para asegurarme de alimentar el transistor. No? 

_*Donde:*_
_
_12V_........Tensión en la entrada de _Rb_ proporcionada por la P. lógica.
_O,7V_.......Caida de tensión entre base y emisor (caida de tensión del silicio)


----------



## Electronec (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok. Cacho, ya lo entendí. De esa forma te evitas el problema, de que si la intensida que proporciona la fuente ( en este caso la P. Lógica ) es inferior a 30mA. el transistor no tenga problemas de entrar en saturación, ¿No?

Saludos.



rodrigo_6 dijo:


> bueno segun su aporte, cacho, esto quedaria de la siguiente manera:
> 
> _Ic= 0,029 A_ del relé. (Intensidad que va a circular por el colector)
> _βmin_ = 10 (Beta o Hfe...Ganancia media del Bc 548)
> ...



Creo que si, .......por mi parte, .......esperamos la afirmación de Cacho.

¿Por qué dos 1K8Ω para asegurarte que......?

Si es porque no tienes ese valor y quieres aprovechar lo que tienes OK

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 5, 2011)

La histéresis es, poco más o menos, que sean distintos los puntos on y off. En tu circuito se puede solucionar de una forma sencilla con dos condensadores. Te mando el circuito, ejecútalo y verás que la bomba trabaja de otra manera.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2011)

Apa...
Vamos por partes, mejor.

Acá dejo la captura de la que hablaba. La zona en rojo es donde el transistor trabaja en saturación, la línea azul represtna el corte y el resto es la zona activa.


Eso lo saqué del datasheet de los BC54X.

Tarea para el hogar: Poné un transistorcito de estos (o cualquiera similar, usá el más barato o abundante que tengas) en el protoboard, saturalo (podés encender un LED) y fijate qué tensión hay entre colector y emisor. Se mide con un tester nomás y si yo te doy los datos no te lo vas a acordar como si lo medís vos mismo 

Hacé el mismo experimento con más y menos corriente (cambiá el número de LEDs o el valor de la resistencia) y fijate cómo son los números que te da el Vce.
En el peor de los casos es un experimento barato, que te puede costar un transistor, algún LED, y nada más.
Si no, hacelo en el simulador (uno bueno de ser posible), que no será lo mismo, pero algo es algo.

Volviendo al gráfico, ¿se ve cómo al tomar la ganancia nominal podés tocar la curva de la zona activa?.


Si hacemos las mismas cuentas que hiciste (Rodrigo estoy usando tus números) tenés 11,3V y necesitás (redondeando) 3mA por la base. 11,3V/3mA, tenemos efectivamente 3k76 de Rb, ese es el valor mínimo.
Si tomamos el nominal, digamos que es 110, la Ib pasa a ser de 270uA y 11,3V/270uA=41k4.
Ese es el valor máximo.
Entre ambos valores, debería andar con todos. Cuanto más cerca del máximo estés, más probabilidades tenés de que no ande bien.

En este caso, con 10k va a saturar sin problemas, con 22k debería seguir saturando y con 47k muy probablemente sature. Con 100k ya sería más difícil, y con 1M se complica bastante la cosa.

Medí la ganancia de un transistor que tengas, calculá los dos valores de resistencia extremos (o el superior nomás, con ese ya vamos bien) y hacé la prueba con resistencias cada vez más grandes. Verás que en un punto cambia el comportamiento.

El usar 10 como ganancia para saturarlo obedece a esto, para que sí o sí sature y no tener ninguna duda.

Saludos​


----------



## Electronec (Jun 5, 2011)

@ Cacho.

Gracias.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 5, 2011)

Gracias cacho! sabes mucho del tema cheeeee. por algo sos moderadorrrr jejeje

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 5, 2011)

Manuel51 dijo:


> La histéresis es, poco más o menos, que sean distintos los puntos on y off. En tu circuito se puede solucionar de una forma sencilla con dos condensadores. Te mando el circuito, ejecútalo y verás que la bomba trabaja de otra manera.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues si, es muy buena idea, imprescindíble. 

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 5, 2011)

el problema esta en que cuando el agua llegue a su nivel, va a rebalsar del bebedero, porque el motor aun sigue encendido por causa del capacitor C2. yo le pondria un poco menos de capacidad, no les parece chicos?


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sí, claro, se puede bajar la capacidad o bajar la boya del depósito hasta que quede como queramos.
 Yo sólo los puse como horientación.
Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 5, 2011)

si, claro. excelente idea fue la tuya. Gracias por tu aporteeeeee!!!

otra duda que tengo:
como se puede hacer para que no se oxiden las chapitas que van a sensar el agua? porque con DC se oxidan, pero con AC no, porque esta constantemente cambiando de polaridad (con AC) jeje. se me habia ocurrido la idea de agregarle un 555 como astable, es decir por PWM, pero me di cuenta de que genera pulsos + y -, y no que cambie de un sensor a otro como lo haria la alterna (AC).

Ideas?


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 5, 2011)

Pon un contacto magnético y así no hace falta que esté tocando el agua.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 5, 2011)

aaaah ok. gracias!!
otra cosita, ya que te tengo aca, te pregunto: colofonia se llama la "pasta" que sirve para limpiar la punta del soldador? andube investigando por aca, y creo que es esa. jeje


edito: un diodo 1N4001 estaria bien, no es cierto?

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Primero que no es una pasta es resina vegetal y es sólida también se la conoce como colofonia, no te la recomiendo para limpiar el soldador porque se come las puntas, es un muy buen decapante, para limpiar el soldador hay una resina similar pero mucho menos agresiva para las puntas de los soldadores.

Por otro lado, vienen ya echo los sistemas de boya y contactos, que estan preparados para trabajar en ambientes húmedos (no se corroen ni tienen fallos) y ya viene todo previsto para trabajar con dos niveles seleccionados por el usuario, antes se los utilzaba a 220V esta todo hermeticamente sellado es preferible poner un travo de 220/24AC y trabajar el control en baja tensión, con un realy de 24VAC, y eso te funciona por años sin fallos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Primero que no es una pasta es resina vegetal y es sólida también se la conoce como colofonia, no te la recomiendo para limpiar el soldador porque se come las puntas, es un muy buen decapante, para limpiar el soldador hay una resina similar pero mucho menos agresiva para las puntas de los soldadores.
> 
> Por otro lado, vienen ya echo los sistemas de boya y contactos, que estan preparados para trabajar en ambientes húmedos (no se corroen ni tienen fallos) y ya viene todo previsto para trabajar con dos niveles seleccionados por el usuario, antes se los utilzaba a 220V esta todo hermeticamente sellado es preferible poner un travo de 220/24AC y trabajar el control en baja tensión, con un realy de 24VAC, y eso te funciona por años sin fallos



voy a preguntar como se llama lo que utilizan por aca. jeje. no te acordas como se llama la resina similar que vos decis?

con respecto a lo otro, es solo un proyecto que estoy intentando hacer, solo por hobby, y no sabia que ya vienen esos sistemas. jeje. me ganaron de mano, lo queria patentar. jajaja.  bueee..
gracias!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 6, 2011)

Es cierto lo que te dice pandacba, pero tú dices que lo quieres para un bebedero de perros y/o gatos. ¿No es así?. Hace falta saber las dimensiones del depósito (largo, ancho, alto) ya que las boyas suelen ser algo voluminosas. Supongo que no será muy grande cuando dices que lo quieres llenar con una bomba de agua del limpiaparabrisas del coche. También puedes hacerte tú mismo el sensor. Yo me lo fabriqué con unas láminas de una lata de cerveza, un corcho y un tubo de PVC. Elegí latas de cerveza porque nunca me faltan y puedo cambiar las láminas a millares . Te adjunto el dibujo por si te animas. Te recomiendo que, como cable de conexión, utilices uno apantallado de dos hilos más malla. Así puedes conectar la malla a la masa del circuito para evitar parásitos.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 6, 2011)

Manuel51 dijo:


> .......... una lata de cerveza, un corcho y un tubo de PVC. Elegí latas de cerveza ...............
> 
> Saludos.



Ceveza quien dijo cerveza,!!!!!! vaaaaa........es para un experimento. Muy original Manuel .
Otra idea puede ser, sustituir las láminas de las latas, por este interruptor:


Saludos.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 6, 2011)

Por supuesto, Electronec, los finales de carrera son excelentes para este servicio, pero te quedas sin la excusa para tomarte una cervecita. Aunque...¿Hace falta alguna excusa para tomarse una birra?. Ahora me he tomado otra con la excusa de hacer el pulsador cerrado. Lás láminas son pequeñas, pero salgo a lata por prueba.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 6, 2011)

estaba pensando en sacar dos cables como dijo alguien de ustedes, con malla y en el extremo colocarle dos chapitas de lata de cerveza, gaseosa, etc.
no lo queia hacer con el sistema de boyas.
solo colocarle dos chapitas al bebedero, no muy juntas ni muy separadas jeje. que opinan.

Manuel las boyas del motor dentro del tanque contenedor decis vos? o cuales?
y otra cosita. vos te referis al cable coaxial?
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_coaxial

Parasitos!! ???

Edito: yo pondria dos resistencias al led. asi, miren:
porque en el livewire hace la animacion de explocion. explota! si le coloco una sola R que vaya a masa. En cambio con dos no explota. jeje.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 6, 2011)

Las boyas esas vienenn en una amplia variedad de modelos y tamaños acordes a una gran variedad de necesidades, aqui por lo menos hay casas que es tan amplio lo que ofrecen que te asombras con lo que hay al respecto y que muchas veces uno se hizo un lido cuando ya venia echo.....
Por otro lado para ese tipo de aplicación por alli conviene utilzar depósitos de plástico y utilzar sensores capacitivos para el nivle, eso funciona muy bien y no hay problema que la humedad afecte a los dispositivos y es algo muy simple de implementar, casi un juego de niños


----------



## Electronec (Jun 6, 2011)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> Edito: yo pondria dos resistencias al led. asi, miren:
> porque en el livewire hace la animacion de explocion. explota! si le coloco una sola R que vaya a masa. En cambio con dos no explota. jeje.



Ten en cuenta que el led bi-color va a encender uno u otro, no a la vez. Será fallo del simulador, con una R. tienes de sobra.

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 6, 2011)

El problema es que tu circuito no funcionará con chapas separadas ya que siempre vas a tener, como mínimo, la resistencia del agua entre las chapas. Tu circuito necesita un contacto que esté cerrado o abierto. Vas a necesitar o la boya que te comenta pandacba o algo parecido a lo que te he enviado. Yo te recomiendo un conmutador magnético. Son herméticos, pequeños y fáciles de instalar. Sólo tienes que poner un imán encima del corcho. Y con lo de parásitos no me refiero a la zoología sino a las corrientes parásitas que se podrían inducir en los cables del sensor si son largos.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 6, 2011)

hola chicos. bueno lo que yo quiero es gastar lo *MINIMO* posible. jejeje.
esos sensores capacitivos suenan caros jeje.
gracias por su colaboracioon!

saludos!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 6, 2011)

Manuel51 dijo:


> Por supuesto, Electronec, los finales de carrera son excelentes para este servicio, pero te quedas sin la excusa para tomarte una cervecita. Aunque...¿Hace falta alguna excusa para tomarse una birra?. Ahora me he tomado otra con la excusa de hacer el pulsador cerrado. Lás láminas son pequeñas, pero salgo a lata por prueba.
> 
> Saludos.



me decidi hacer el que vos me propusiste. lo voy a hacer jeje.
ahora bien,
decime, se puede colocar final de carrera? cuantos, uno solo, verdad? jeje. y para el contacto que hace contacto entre las dos chapitas, como lo conecto, como lo hago? 



Manuel51 dijo:


> Te recomiendo que, como cable de conexión, utilices uno *apantallado de  dos hilos más malla*. Así puedes conectar la malla a la masa del circuito  para evitar parásitos.



te referis al cable coaxial? jeje.
Saludos y 
Gracias por tu tiempo!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2011)

Muchachos... Uno de esos en un ambiente tan húmedo va a durar lo que tarde en corroerse.

¿Alguien dijo reed switch y un imancito?
El reed es hermético y el imán puede taparse con algún producto que lo mantenga libre de contacto con la humedad y... como que ya estaría más lindo el tema, ¿no?

Y no son caros esos switches.

Saludos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gracias cacho, lo voy a obedecer jajaja. coloco algun plastico y dos imanes pequeños, recubiertos que al hacer contacto con los reedswitch desactivan el funcionamiento del motor.

Adjunto Imagen:

E:  No se por que no se ve la foto. bueno, la cargo de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 7, 2011)

Muy bien, rodrigo_6, si decides poner el interruptor magnético y los imanes tendrás un servicio sin averías durente muuuucho tiempo. Y, como dice cacho, puedes darle un barnizado a los imanes y a los puntos donde sueldes el switch, así durará más tiempo. Sí, el cable apantallado es el cable coaxial.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, muchas gracias por su tiempo! voy a construirlo y les dire  cómo me fue!!

deséenme suerte! jeejejeje


----------



## Electronec (Jun 7, 2011)

Una cosilla al repecto que estoy pensando.

No seria mejor colocar la sonda en el fondo, lo digo por losiguiente:

Supongamos que el tanque está lleno y el nivel está accionando la sonda para que la bomba se mantenga cerrada.
Ahora se acerca el animal para saciar su sed. El nivel comienza a descender. No sé cuanto puede durar la histéresis entre los intervalos, pero puede que según esté veviendo el animalito, llegue a asustarse si en en unos segundos empieza a entrar água al tanque.
Son solo conjeturas, si el tanque es muy grande, no he dicho nada:

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 7, 2011)

Electronec, pongas donde pongas el sensor, en algún momento se ha de poner la bomba en marcha. Y como dice que quiere utilizar una bomba de limpiaparabrisas de coche, yo creo que es mejor que ponga el sensor arriba para que la bomba no esté mucho tiempo en funcionamiento. Estará más veces, pero menos tiempo y sufrirá menos.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 7, 2011)

electronec, eso que vos decis ya lo pense. me hice la misma pregunta. ante esta cuestion le agrege mas valor al capacitor de la entrada de la compuerta. puede durar hasta 1 minuto sin que la bomba se encienda y el animal pueda seguir bebiendo tranquilamente  jeje
el recipiente no es para nada grande.

gracias por tu participacion igual..

saludos!!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 54541
> 
> ...


 
.....vi mas arriba ese circuito con unos capacitores que nada que ver, comence a revoloverme en el asiento como si tuviese un grano en el cu......... .........pero vos se los sacaste 
respiro de nuevo ......




a ver, me tuve que ir urgente, pero van 3 hojas con este tema, a veces se enganchan con algo mal desde el vamos:
vieron ese circuito ?? 
para que es esa NAND ?? que encima tiene una pata a + o sea es una inversora ??
diganme que diferencia hay con sacar toda la electronica y hacer que el switch maneje al rele directo ??

y luego le pusieron esos capacitores, a un 4011 .
para que quieren hacer trabajar a esa pobre compuerta que fu creada para uso digital en el lado lineal ???

un switch , un microswitch ya tiene histeresis si es bueno.
y se lo sacan con todo ese aparaterio.

podria decir alguien : saquemos ese 4011 y pongamos a su hermano mayor , ese que tiene la cicatriz en la cara.
pero igual, a la salida de una compuerta un bruto capacitor ??? yo se que se la aguanta por que tiene limitacion ........pero ....estan ansiosos por eliminar cualquier cambio abrupto (cosa que deberia ser) ..

si hubiesen empezado como debian habrian hecho el diagrama en bloques y sabrian que *DEBE IR una entrada trigger*, con ella si manejan al rele y pueden dar tiempos, y no el mejunje que hicieron .


TODOS los tanques de agua de todos lso edificios trabajan con un automatico que es un switch, y nada de electronica.


este trae ya toda la electronica integrada , incluso usb....

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-119988014-automatico-de-tanque-fibosa-_JM_


----------

